# My first 'layout'



## Monon69 (Dec 26, 2011)

This isn't really a layout, it's kinda like a diorama. Enjoy!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks good nice details.

Massey


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

indeed. good job and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

That is a very cool way to display model trains. Did you buy the box or did you you make that too? A whole shelf of those dioramas would be really impressive.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I like it! Very well done.:thumbsup:


----------



## Monon69 (Dec 26, 2011)

I bought the box. It was sheer luck that it fit so perfectly


----------

